# Time to say Good bye...



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

...Someone we all know and love is going to the big cigar box in the sky!!!

so long....fairwell.....gooooooooood Byyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeee!!

Bigfoot
I am Legend!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow...


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Yikes....that is going to put a hurt on someone.....


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

There must be a pair of Bigfoot's shoes in there. :lol:


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

thats straight up murder!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Unbelievable Brian, GEESH Flint


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

I spy another box off to the right.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

:eeek:Ohh that's going to be a violent death!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That's gonna leave a mark... or twelve!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

It is a box of that cool CAO packaging tape ?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh: Somebody's in trouble...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> It is a box of that cool CAO packaging tape ?


Damn Jon, you didn't have to ruin it for everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Dang...someone is going down!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh dear, you're going to cause more earthquakes if you don't be carefull.


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Man Oh Man, I have never seen anything like that LOL


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Holy cow that looks dangerous. Bye Bye to whomever gets that. It was nice knowin ya.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

WTF man! Someones BLOCK is getting whacked!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Huskysibe said:


> Man Oh Man, I have never seen anything like that LOL


This is not the first he has launched...

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13900

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16018

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16092

Have I made my point yet? There are more...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

HOLY SH*T!!
I love it when Bigfoot brings out the heavy artillery! Someone's gonna be hurtin'!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

someone is going down big time its a shame you couldn't put one of those texas sized steaks in there to really do it right


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

wow...that's probably not a good thing....did you put bigfoot in there?!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Man someone is in for a lot of pain or is it joy?


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

again hes at it
i feel sorry for the poor shmoe (or shmoete :lol who gets blown away by this
i smoke one in your honor whoever is about to exploded


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

big box ya got there...but then again...everything is big in Texas...


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

So long, Sucka!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Bigfoot should Host Extreme Humidor Makeover!!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Holy $hit!!! Cant wait to see the carnage


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Holy Crap!!!!!!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Good grief...there goes the Northern Hemisphere!!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Damn Jon, you didn't have to ruin it for everyone!!! :biggrin:


Sorry....someone is going to have some fun taping boxes.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey-
I can use that big screen plasma
Thanks


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

(playing taps) R.I.P.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

a few days ago, I was thinking to myself Bigfoot has been quite lately...

OH SNAP!!!!!!

THE SNAP WAS SOMEONE'S BACK GETTING BROKEN


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Somebody is in soooooooooo much trouble!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I thought the carnage was over!?


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Damn!!!!!This is gonna be good!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh man, that is mighty big. Legendary big. Someone will be mighty happy once they regain consciousness.


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

holy crap


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Have mercy....


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

start saying yer prayers and get that bomb shelter ready!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Holy chit...


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Speaking as a former victim, that one is going to hurt!! I'm still recovering.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

DAMN! I know how devastating BigFoots bombs can be! The recipient of this natural disaster will be a wheel chair for months!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*duck and cover!*


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Big feet will no doubt leave a very big mark,when it lands


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

HOLY S--- Thats gonna hurt really bad


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

HOLY CRAP...

...does everyone know and like me? :mumbles:


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Nah-nah-nah nah...nah-nah-nah-nah...hey-hey-hey...GOODBYE!!!!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Damn Man


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wtf. are you leave the state?:redface:

This is a packet that go destroy a hole block!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

looks dangerous....


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

i dunno about you guys but if one of us turns up dead and there are CAO lables all over them........i would hate to be bigfoot


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Ha, ha! So long sucker!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Someone's gonna need a bigger Humi!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like we will get to welcome a new member to the "Had my ass kicked by Bigfoot" support group.... this is gonna hurt!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

you are an absolute madman...I cant wait to see this hit.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Someone is gonna need a really big humidor


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

This might work!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:arghhhh: :baffled: :huh_oh: 

Someone's in for a serious meltdown ......................


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know who is worse. IBB or Bigfoot. Its a hard toss up.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

seriously...competition?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

someone going to get a huge smackdown


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

canney said:


>


Sorry Greg, that one went to Ecto1, contest winnings...I did add a few more sticks to it...lol


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Not again!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Ha Ha a few or a few hundred lol...


----------



## l.mccormick (Mar 3, 2008)

haha. That is awesome Brian!

New Shirts need to be made, CigarLive - F3ar the F00t! hehehe

Someone is in trouble


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

holy heck you're a mad man. MAD MAN!!!!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Someone's cigar-life is going to change!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I have been lucky enough to experience a hit from the ALMIGHTY BIGFOOT! All I can say is "Batten-down the hatches" kids, this one's gonna be a BIG ONE! 

CD


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Duck n' Cover !


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Thats beyond devastation, demolition, or destruction...that's flat out generosity annhilation. BOOM-BOOM, out go the lights


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Brian this is great.


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

ouch!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Please let it be Ice Creme-----Man ole Man--what are you doing Brian -- MOVING??? 
Nice box--I hope someone that receives this Nuke has some room to store--if not time to go bigger---Nice Brian real nice....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I just noticed the Tape in the PIC--I bet you go through a lot of it!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Sorry Greg, that one went to Ecto1, contest winnings...I did add a few more sticks to it...lol


I am going to need a bigger box for the little one man someone is going to get hurt. Off to walmart for some more tupperware.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Ecto1 said:


> I am going to need a bigger box for the little one man someone is going to get hurt. Off to walmart for some more tupperware.


Crap man you guys are off the hook--got me thinking ----Hummmmmm:mrcool:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

*OH MY GOD PICS COMING IN ANOTHER THREAD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD*


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks like we lost jitzy.


----------

